

Remote Possibilities A Remote Control Golf Ball. Sort Of. - aviernes
http://www.urbandaddy.com/ntl/gear/15114/Sphero_A_Remote_Control_Golf_Ball_Sort_Of_National_NTL_Product

======
aviernes
Absolute necessity!

